# My ENTP is controlling. Help!



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> superloco3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Time is relative ...
> ...


Your stupidity is not relative


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Your stupidity is not relative


Your mom is relative too


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Your mom is relative too


That make no sens. 

Stop that for yourself please/


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> That make no sens.
> 
> Stop that for yourself please/


Your mom isn't a relative? 

Think about what you say before you say it.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Your mom isn't a relative?
> 
> Think about what you say before you say it.


This debat have no fucking linkl with the main subject 1

2 I don't care about what you say that make no sens that free insult on a random forum part. 

3 sayingg a mom is relative make no sens/
So asking me after that to ""think"" about i say is a paradox/ 

Say this only to have right on the moment for your ego is like go to a chesss club and say 4+4 = 8 and be happy.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> This debat have no fucking linkl with the main subject 1
> 
> 2 I don't care about what you say that make no sens that free insult on a random forum part.
> 
> ...


What


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Lol, dont worry, someone hasn't played with entps before!


----------



## had2bclever (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, he just sounds less confident in himself than a victim of a personality structure. You be you. He will either learn to accept that your relationship is solid and doesn't need to be restrained, or he will push against it and it will end. It doesn't matter what personality you exhibit, no relationship works when one person is restricting their partner from being themselves. 

Good luck.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

How can any entp reject a cosplay from his girlfriend?! This is indeed unthinkable! No healthy entp would deny such a request. I mean, I've read alot of disturbing things but this... I don't think I will be able to get any sleep tonight...


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Maybe he feels threatened by you doing attention seeking things (he is perceiving this as attention seeking behavior, I am not saying it is). Are you willing to ask him why it bothers him instead of consulting people that don't know you? Like someone else said, maybe he is embarrassed and not actually threatened. 

Maybe if you talk to him about it you guys can come to a compromise.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

A while back I was having trouble getting through a lot of bureaucratic red tape. It was a huge pain in the ass, but I finally got the issue solved, and I thought that was the end of it. A full week later, I get an email "oh, hey, I, I heard you were having trouble, what can I do to help?" So I looked at my calender, back at the email, back at the calender again, and back at the email, and responded:

"The problem is resolved now.

Thank you,
(name redacted)" 

So I get a major deja vu to that whenever this thread reappears.


----------

